# Credited School



## bmb4x (May 18, 2009)

Hi everyone my name is brandy! I so badly want to go into Culinary School but im having many struggles between financial issues and others. I was wondering if anyone had tips... or thoughts on this topic. I was going to go to school in Cincinnati State for 2 years then transfer to University of Cincinnati for 2 years to get my bachelors with their dual enrollment program, but it doesn't look like i can afford that so i was looking into a school in Nashville The International Culinary Schools at the Art Institutes Bachelors program. My big question is tuition and is it a credited school, so if i decide to transfer to a university I can do so?


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Brandy, 

Thanks for the post. I would be shocked if the tuition for U of C and Cincy State was more expensive than an AI school. 

How do you know you can't afford Cincy State? Did you complete your FAFSA and speak with an advisor there?


----------



## bmb4x (May 18, 2009)

Well i live in Nashville so i would have to pay out of state tuition, my in state scholarships will not transfer to ohio, and my mom got laid off and there is this whole big deal with our child support not coming in at this point in time. So we have no income and its a bit stressful so i thought id stay in state and help my family and go to AI depending on tuition and if its credited.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Brandy,

In state or out of state, AI is an expensive school. 

A few questions for you...What do you want to do with a culinary education? 

Do you have any industry experience? Did you take classes in high school? 

What are your life goals? Personally and professionally?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Remember, a VAST majority of "culinary schools" are "trade schools" and, as such, I would be VERY suspect as to the transferability of ANY credits towards a college or university degree.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Pete,

Do you base that opinion on experience or just assumptions as that is not necessarily the case. Actual culinary credits may not transfer if the college doesn't accept them but colleges can accept General Education credits. 

Going to a Regionally accredited school is helpful as well as the majority of "legitimate" colleges/universities have that type of accreditation.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My apologies for not making myself clear. By "culinary schools", I was referring to those established primarily to teach "culinary skills" and by no means meant to refer to accredited educational institutions that offer culinary training in addition to general education courses. The important distinction is the "accreditation", as that is the "key" to transferability of "college credits".

As with numerous other "trades", there are schools that offer "diplomas" or "certificates" for courses of instruction that may teach skills needed in the workplace. However, many of those schools do not offer "general education courses" nor do they seek or desire "accreditation" for transferability to other educational facilities.

The solution? Clearly understand what you are "signing up for and paying for".


----------



## agrodolce (Apr 10, 2009)

Brandy,

Since you're in Nashville, you may also want to check out the Culinary Arts program at Nashville State Community College. It is an ACF accredited program and most (if not all) credits are transferrable. I received my A.A.S. in Culinary Arts there and I feel like I learned a lot. As I imagine is the case with all culinary programs (and school in general), you get out of it what you put into it. There were definitely people who didn't learn anything, but in general they were what you would call lazy people. The amounth of money you will save on tuition at NSCC compared to AI is probably insane. You might not even need a student loan.

The one thing I want to tell to current students when I go back is that as soon as they have the basics down, they need to go get started on their internships. I waited until my last semester (and one summer semester) to get my two internships out of the way. I learned so much during them, and wish I had taken them sooner.

Kevin


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kevin has given you good advice. Knowing what I know about the AI education system and knowing nothing about NSCC, I would recommend NSCC.


----------

